# Logitech - 2 Unifying Empfänger im gleichen Raum



## JoergK (20. Juli 2012)

*Logitech - 2 Unifying Empfänger im gleichen Raum*

Hallo zusammen,
mit meiner Performance MX von Logitech bin ich eigentlich trotz des damals recht hohen Preises von 70€ sehr zufrieden.
Nun möchte ich aber bei meinem MacBook nicht immer auf das Touchpad angewiesen sein, da Dinge, die sich nicht mit Wischgesten regeln lassen darüber ja nicht wirklich Spaß machen - wie bei anderen Touchpads auch.
Jetzt wollte ich mir eigentlich noch so eine Anywhere MX von Logitech kaufen. Hätte sich da nicht wieder irgendein Genie bei Logitech gedacht: "Wäre es nicht witzig für all unsere Produkte den gleichen Empfängertypen zu benutzen ?". Was sich erstmal auf Grund der begrenzten Anzahl von USB-Anschlüssen (besonders an Notebooks) logisch anhört, wird jedoch fragwürdig, wenn mal mehr als ein PC im Raum ist.

Von daher die Frage:
Kann ich mehrere Unifying Empfänger mit mehreren Mäusen in einem Raum betreiben - eine Maus also quasi an einen bestimmten Unifying Empfänger "binden" ?

Ich frag das lieber mal vor dem Kauf, als hier morgen mit zwei Mäusen zu sitzen, die sich dauernd vom PC auf den Mac ummelden (und umgekehrt).

Vielen lieben Dank schon mal für die Hilfe im voraus.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Abductee (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Logitech - 2 Unifying Empfänger im gleichen Raum*

Sollte kein Problem sein, du kannst ja gezielt einzelne Eingabegeräte auf den jeweiligen Empfänger verheiraten.


----------



## JoergK (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Logitech - 2 Unifying Empfänger im gleichen Raum*

Das war eben meine Frage, ob das geht. Bisher liefs bei mir nur so: Empfänger rein, Maus an - los gehts. Aber gut, danke für die Info. Dann steht dem Laptopvergnügen ja nun nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## Abductee (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Logitech - 2 Unifying Empfänger im gleichen Raum*

Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich meiner Freundin eine neue Tastatur und Maus gekauft, beides mit einem extra Unifying Empfänger.
Empfänger von der Tastatur angesteckt, funktioniert.
Maus eingeschaltet, funktioniert nicht.
Logitech Software installiert und Maus auf den Empfänger von der Tastatur hinzugefügt, funktioniert.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (20. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab hier eine tastatur zuzüglich Maus mit Empfänger und am gleichen Laptop eine weitere Maus mit Empfänger hängen. Funktioniert ohene irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## JoergK (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Logitech - 2 Unifying Empfänger im gleichen Raum*



steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> Also ich hab hier eine tastatur zuzüglich Maus mit Empfänger und am gleichen Laptop eine weitere Maus mit Empfänger hängen. Funktioniert ohene irgendwelche Probleme.



Dass ich mehrere Geräte auf einen Empfänger schieben kann, weiß ich. Es geht um mehrere Geräte an mehreren Computern.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (20. Juli 2012)

Lies einfach nochmal genauer.

Es sind zwei Empfänger, einmal nur Maus und einmal Maus tastatur Kombi. 


Also vom Prinzip her ist es doch vollkommen egal ob ich mehrere Empfänger an einem pc hab oder an unterschiedlichen.


----------



## JoergK (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Logitech - 2 Unifying Empfänger im gleichen Raum*

Dann habe ich dich wohl falsch verstanden. Danke.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (20. Juli 2012)

Also der Abstand der Empfänger beträgt in meinem Fall 2 Zentimeter, ohne Probleme. Ich musste noch nicht mal irgend was konfigurieren.


----------

